# VK - Clouds4days Vape Apparel now available



## Stroodlepuff (11/5/16)

Proudly SA made Vape Gear - bought to you by Clouds4days Vape apparel now available from Vape King

They can be found here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/accessories/apparrel.html

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/5/16)

@Rob Fisher @Silver @Alex @Stosta @shaunnadan @Andre @Pixstar @WARMACHINE @DoubleD @Dubz @kevkev @Riaz @MichaelHockey [USER=5231]@Cespian @Christos @Chris du Toit @VapeSnow @Juno @shabbar @OnePowerfulCorsa @brotiform @Tyron Sale @Sprint @Zakariya Baker @Petrus @acorn @Lord Vetinari @zadiac @Nightwalker @brotiform @OreO[/USER]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

Nice @Clouds4Days !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/5/16)

@Clouds4Days well done man! They look awesome!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (11/5/16)

@Clouds4Days Looking good man, I just hope they will fit around my juice well  Will pop in to VK some time to check!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

Just wanted to mention for the benefit of @Clouds4Days and Vape King

If you click on the link in the first post above, there are many more options on their site with images etc. 
its not just the cap and the slim fit looking grey shirt

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------

